# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  LEGOLAS - M - XBERGER HOLLANDAIS - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - GRAND TIMIDE !

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* LEGOLAS
*Type:* Berger Hollandais
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 2 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *LEGOLAS

**Légolas est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis juin 2017
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Berger Hollandais
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer mais plutôt jeune (1-2 ans)
*Stérilisé :* Oui
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*




*Histoire:*
Legolas a été trouvé dans la rue et attrapé par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.


* Caractère:*
Legolas est un chien très timide, voir craintif. Il fuit pour le moment tout contact avec l'homme et émet beaucoup de signaux d'apaisement lorsque les bénévoles sont proches.
Il ne s'approche pas des humains, même pour venir chercher de la nourriture.
Néanmoins, les bénévoles essaient de travailler la confiance à l'homme avec lui dès qu'elles ont un peu de temps.
Legolas s'entend bien avec ses copains chiens.


*Legolas est un loulou qui aura besoin de beaucoup de temps et de réconfort pour arriver à surmonter ses peurs et les mauvais souvenirs qui les ont créé. Néanmoins, accompagné d'une personne ayant déjà l'expérience des chiens craintifs, Legolas pourra avancer, à son rythme.**
Legolas trouverait du réconfort en la présence d'un autre chien bien dans ses pattes, qui pourrait alors lui servir d'exemple positif.
Une famille sans enfants en bas âge est préfèrable pour Legolas.
Qui veut apprendre la vie de chien dorloter à ce beau garçon timide ?*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Photos:*
















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Legolas sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les  frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des  frais vétérinaires.
Legolas peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.


Tous  les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport  européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.


Pour  toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible  sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa

Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com



Diffusion  OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...e-temps#634986
+
Infos  détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de  l'association)
+
mail  de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*A réserver d'urgence : mort imminente sans raison , selon le "bon plaisir " de la fourrière roumaine !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Legolas (avec Belina)

----------


## France34

Ils sont mignons tous les deux ! Plein de bonnes choses les toutous !!!

----------


## France34

Sauvez-le !

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## France34

Le gentil LEGOLAS , parrainé , n'attend plus qu'un bonne famille adoptive qui lui donne la chaleur d'un foyer à lui !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Legolas n'a plus besoin que d'une famille aimante pour pouvoir quitter l'enfer roumain  :Big Grin:

----------


## vivie maratta

Quelle beauté ce loulou!

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Oui magnifique. 

Un travail de confiance à faire mais quand je vois à quel point mes craintifs ont avancés et progresses et le lien fort qui m'unie à eux, je ne peux qu'encourager les gens. 

J'ai rencontré beaucoup des Tamara (pas Legolas), et beaucoup m'ont laissé approcher rapidement avec la bonne attitude et le réconfort dans ma façon de les aborder. 

C'est certes de l'investissement mais chaque petite avancée est un ouragan de bonheur. 

Ne laissons pas Legolas là-bas ... Mobilisons nous pour lui !

----------


## jujulilas

Je le redis ici, mais Legolas est *MA-GNI-FI-QUE*. J'adore sa robe et son regard *v*
Est-ce qu'on a de nouvelles photos de lui ? Les dernières, il est prostré dans sa niche... :/

Je partage complètement ton avis sur la métamorphose de tous ces ex Tamara. C'est tellement magique et magnifique _(on est super méga fiers d'eux)_, que je recommande à tous de ne pas hésiter une seule fois à franchir le pas ♥

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Legolas a besoin de sortir du refuge pour pouvoir évoluer. Qui va lui offrir sa chance ?

----------


## France34

Vite , une bonne famille pour recueillir le gentil LEGOLAS !

----------


## France34

Qui va permettre au gentil LEGOLAS de quitter rapidement cette terrible fourrière ?

----------


## jujulilas

Voici son post facebook à partager urgemment et massivement :

https://www.facebook.com/julie.aubry...14059402854533

----------


## Lullacmukitza

https://youtu.be/zG9QUE2tWwo

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## France34

*Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour LEGOLAS !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Legolas est extremement craintif et n'évolue absolument pas à la fourrière. C'est typiquement le genre de chien malaimé à la fourrière.
Cependant, Mukitza a trouvé une petite pension qui travaille avec les chiens compliqués et les sociabilise. Il leur restait deux places et une marraine très genereuse accepte de financer plusieurs mois de pension pour eux (legolas et jaco). Ainsi nous esperons que ce passage en pension soit provisoire et lui permette d'etre plus facilement adoptable.
Nous croisons les doigts pour que ce premier test soit concluant et qu'il trouve vite une famille. De cette maniere il sera egalement possible de connaitre exactement son caractere, la fourrière et le traitement inflige par les DC n'aidant pas...

----------


## France34

*Vite , une bonne famille adoptive qui connaisse bien les chiens craintifs pour sauver LEGOLAS !*  * SOS*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Lullacmukitza

Legolas fait des gros progrès. Il mange dans la main et sort dans la cour mais il reste très méfiant vis a vis de l'homme.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles récentes de LEGOLAS , SVP ?

----------


## Vegane7

Question posée sur M.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Je rappelle que LEGOLAS a été placé en pension voici déjà pas mal de temps.)

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles récentes de LEGOLAS ?

----------


## France34

Sur son post M , le 11 août , Halfeline a mis une photo de LEGOLAS et a dit qu'il faisait des progrès !

----------


## France34

LEGOLAS est toujours à la pension .  ::

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de Roumanie !*

----------


## France34

*Vite, une bonne famille pour LEGOLAS !*

----------


## France34

*Le gentil LEGOLAS est à faite sortir rapidement de l'enfer roumain !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre LEGOLAS : Un adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## jujulilas

LEGOLAS urgent. Rappelons que son super pote Jaco va bientôt aller en  FA. LEGOLAS va rester la bas et ça serait un rêve que lui aussi air une  chance d'avoir un accueil. Il est timide mais évolue chaque jour. S'il  pouvait partir rapidement lui aussi ça serait tellement merveilleux.
De  plus, il n'a plus de parrainage (60) depuis mai, pour sa pension qui dure  maintenant depuis un an. Il recherche donc un nouveau parrain.

On partage pour LEGOLAS.

----------


## France34

Qui va permettre au pauvre LEGOLAS de sortir de Roumanie ? Son grand copain JACO va arriver en France dans une FA le 27 juillet et il va se retrouver seul . En plus , il n'a plus de parrains ou marraines pour continuer à payer sa pension et il risque de revenir à la fourrière ! *SOS*

----------


## bab

up pour LEGOLAS  ::

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour sauver LEGOLAS !

----------


## vivie maratta

U P.

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre LEGOLAS en espérant que de braves gens courageux le sauvent de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

LEGOLAS était dans une pension désastreuse . Il a été transféré dans une bonne pension , mais si quelqu'un pouvait le réserver pour qu'il quitte bientôt la Roumanie, ce serait encore mieux !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver le pauvre LEGOLAS et lui donner enfin un bon foyer ?

----------


## France34

Le pauvre LEGOLAS a connu la terrible fourrière de Piatra , puis la sordide pension de ramona et maintenant son grand copain JACO est parti en FA en France ! Qui va le faire vite sortir , lui aussi , de Roumanie ?

----------


## Daysie433

8/0620





> Legolas a été transféré à la pension Ionut.
> Vidéo de ce jour

----------


## France34

Merci ,Daysie433, pour la vidéo de LEGOLAS . Il est dans la pension de Ionut , mais il serait mieux dans une bonne famille adoptive !  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Légolas attend toujours.... 
Il ne progresse pas en pension

----------


## vivie maratta

U P .

----------


## girafe

Légolas a enfin pu changer de pension 
Il semble curieux (c'est bon signe je dirais) et n'est pas maigre

----------


## France34

LEGOLAS vient d'arriver dans une bonne pension , mais ce serait mieux s'il allait dans SA famille !  ::

----------


## girafe

> Legolas s'est effectivement refait une santé physique et psychologique chez HAR mais tout le monde connait son histoire tellement triste qui explique qu'il est toujours très craintif ale: 
> Il ne s'enfuit pas mais il a vraiment besoin de personnes expérimentées qui lui donneront le temps dont il aura besoin pour évoluer et qui l'aideront dans ce programme ; il commence à venir prendre doucement des friandises mais l'acceptation du contact est encore lointaine :no: 
> Il a bien sur aucun souci de cohabitation avec les congénères et semble plutôt être soumis.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------

